
Satellites Will Issue Speeding Tickets from Space - transburgh
http://mashable.com/2010/04/22/satellite-speeding-tickets/
======
jws
Is there any suggestion in the original sources that there is a camera in
space involved? It seems to just be plate reading cameras with GPS for time
sync and possibly location of the camera combined with knowing the fastest
legal driving time between the two cameras.

And I doubt they are issuing the ticket from space. Jurisdiction issues aside,
it would probably burn up on re-etry.

